
Stunning Videos of Evolution in Action - sjcsjc
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/09/stunning-videos-of-evolution-in-action/499136/?single_page=true
======
ChuckMcM
Ok, this was pretty amazing to watch. I found both the experimental setup and
the results pretty useful. I look forward to the paper on the DNA sequences
they are doing at the different stages of resistance.

------
dsshanley
Did anyone find a reference to what antibiotic they were using?

